# Opinions on the Epiphone EL-00 Pro ???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gas for an acoustic comes and goes for me. Lately it's been for smaller bodied acoustics. Smaller guitars feel more comfortable for me. I have Casino Coupe (339 sized) and prefer the feel and comfort over a regular sized Casino. I think I would like to give the EL-00 a test drive. I have never owned an acoustic and I am thinking about giving it a test drive. I've liked the YouTube vids I've seen. And I would only be using it in my apartment. The electrics in it are simple and unobtrusive. And if I EVER get around to recording I can go direct in. 

http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Acoustic-Electric/EL-00-PRO.aspx

Gimper's post on his Simon & Patrick Songsmith Folk got me looking a the parlour sized guitar and it is close to the same price and also worth looking at.

http://www.simonandpatrick.com/40261_songsmithbstfolkgt.htm

Just thought of something,... oh crap,... April is usual Gibson month, which means no % financing,...oh crap.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I owned an EL-00 a couple of years before they added the pickup system and "Pro" designation. It was a great little guitar, for $265 sans case, and so close in sound and feel to the Gibson Blues King it was scary. The biggest difference was the price tag. A little over $2k difference!

The only thing I did not like about it was the neck width. Way too narrow for me to be comfortable. I traded it for an old Roland Synth....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I was looking at an EL-00 recently. The one I played didn't impress me sonically (unplugged) but to be fair to it, it might have needed new strings. That model still interests me....we seem to have similar tastes.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Comfort in the form of a smaller body was a big part of what I was looking for too. The Folk size is a bit bigger than Parlour, but it felt best for what I was wanting. I know the several Godin brands make some Folk and Parlour bodies... so be sure to give both sizes a test drive.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Gimper said:


> Comfort in the form of a smaller body was a big part of what I was looking for too. The Folk size is a bit bigger than Parlour, but it felt best for what I was wanting. I know the several Godin brands make some Folk and Parlour bodies... so be sure to give both sizes a test drive.


I really like the art and lutherie Ami models. They look cool and play/sound nicely.


----------

